# BANGKOK| Suvarnabhumi International Airport Terminal 2| Pro



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Site: Suvarnabhumi International Airport, Samut Prakan Province, Thailand
Project owner: Airports of Thailand PCL
Budget: 35 Billion Baht (1.66 Billion USD)
• Terminal Gross Area: approx 348,000 sq.m.
• Gate: 14 contact gates
• Terminal Capacity: 30 million per year
- Domestic: 12 million
- International: 18 million

• Airport Gross Capacity: 90 million per year (Terminal 1+Terminal 2+Satellite Terminal)

• Transportation: 
- Inter-Terminal Driverless APM 
- Airport Rail Link
- High Speed Train (Eastern Line)

• Construction: late 2019
• Completetion: mid 2022
• Architects: DUANGRIT BUNNAG ARCHITECT LIMITED (DBALP), Nikken Sekkei Ltd., EMS Consultants Co., Ltd., MHPM Company Limited, MSE, ARJ CONSORTIUM
#ThailandSkyline


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Bangkok's Suvarnabhumi International Airport
architect: Murphy/Jahn Architects
open: September 2006

*Statistics (2017)*
Total passengers	60,860,704 Increase 8.9%
International passengers	49,536,015 Increase 7.5%
Domestic passengers	11,334,689 Increase 13.35%
Aircraft movements	350,508 Increase 6.08%
Freight (tonnes)	1,439,913 Increase 10.2%
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suvarnabhumi_Airport


wwc234 said:


> Sorawit Powtongsook‎


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

Aerial Views of Bangkok's Suvarnabhumi and Don Meuang International Airports


wwc234 said:


> Joe Royal Silk‎
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

The Suvarnabhumi International Airport's new satellite building is under construction. 


wwc234 said:


> Sorawit Powtongsook‎


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

wwc234 said:


> June Cnx‎
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

New Satellite terminal at Suvarnabhumi


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

terminal 2


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

other designs

VARDA group


















SA Group


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

other design
SA group


WalkerEmp said:


>


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)

other design
VADAR group


wwc234 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/VardaThailand/posts/529934710771918


----------

